# Comparison of rifles



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone recall which magazine (OL, F&S, Petersons, American Hunter) did an article past few months comparing rifles? I'm particularly interested in the part where it compared trigger adjustments.....some were easy to adjust, others difficult.
My daughter is wanting to step up from her Rem. 788 in .243 (tack driver!) into a .270. I'm considering Remington, Ruger, Savage and of course the Win. Model 70 classic.
Opinions welcome.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't know about the magazine you are referring to, but it will be hard to find a factory trigger that is better and easier to adjust than the Savage accutrigger.

huntin1


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Would be hard to step up from the 788 trigger.

Got my wife a Savage with the Accu-trigger and I gotta admit, I like the 788 better.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I gotta side with farmer on this. I just bought my first Savage since 1974. It has the accutrigger, but in 15 minutes I can adjust my 700 triggers to be lighter, and usually with less creep than the Savage.

Maybe I've got a Savage with a stiff spring, or maybe I'm just biased toward Remingtons, but I know some of my 700's have factory triggers (after adjusted) very comparable to my Jewel triggers, but the better ones are all on my older rifles.

I would recommend the used market. 700's in .270 sell every day for around $350, and in my opinion you won't find anything that will out shoot it for twice the price.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

a Rem 788 still has a better trigger than the Rem 700.

Maybe I just haven't shot one set-up the right way, or someone has done some trigger work to my 788.

But I would be hard pressed to give up a 788 for anything else.


----------

